# كنوز السماء



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2010)

* كنوز السماء
* 
*كل ما في السماء كنوز‏,‏ لاتخطر علي قلب بشر‏,‏ وكلها قد اعدها الله للأبرار‏,‏ مكافأة لهم علي ثباتهم في الفضيلة‏,‏ وعلي جهادهم الروحي وانتصاراتهم علي كل إغراءات الشيطان وحيله‏,‏ هو وكل أعوانه‏.‏ 
‏**‏ ولكنني في هذا المقال لست اقصد الكنوز التي اعدها الله‏-‏ تبارك اسمه‏-,‏ إنما أقصد ما يكنزه الانسان لنفسه في السماء‏,‏ بأنواع وطرق شتي سوف نتحدث عنها‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ وسعيد هو الانسان الذي لا يركز كل اهتماماته وجهده علي كنوز يكنزها هاهنا في الأرض‏,‏ كأموال في البنوك‏,‏ أو عقارات وأبنية‏,‏ أو أراض يمتلكها‏,‏ أو مصانع وشركات‏,‏ أو ماشاكل ذلك من المقتنيات الأرضية‏ إنما يكون له نصيب أيضا فيما يجب أن يقتنيه في السماء وما يكنزه هناك‏,‏ فلماذا يكون هذا؟ وكيف؟ *

*‏**‏ اكنز لك كنوزا في السماء‏,‏ لأن كل ما في الأرض هو فان لا يدوم‏,‏ وكل ما تقتنيه فيها‏,‏ لن تأخذه معك يوم تترك هذه الأرض مهما طال عمرك‏.‏ لذلك عليك أن تضع أمامك ميزانا يفرق بين الفانيات والباقيات‏:‏ما تأخذه معك‏,‏ وما تتركه لغيرك‏,‏ أردت أو لم ترد‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ قد يقول البعض‏:‏ أنا إن تركت العالم‏-‏ فكل ما أقتنيه سأتركه لأولادي وأفراد عائلتي‏.‏ وهكذا لن يضيع مني شئ وطبعا هذا أمر مقبول لا يعارضه أحد‏,‏ فأنت مسئول عن أولادك مسئولية اجتماعية أمام الله والناس‏.‏ ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن تقدم جزءا من أموالك للغير‏.‏ والحكمة تقول لنا جميعا افعلوا هذه‏,‏ ولا تتركوا تلك‏.‏ ومحبة كل إنسان للخير ينبغي ألا تقتصر علي أولاده‏,‏ بل تكون شاملة‏,‏ لأنه قد يكون الغير محتاجا إلي المعونة أكثر من أولادك‏..‏ كما إنك لاتضمن أولادك هل يحسنون التصرف في مالك أم يسيئون؟ فإن كانوا حكماء وميالين إلي عمل الخير‏,‏ فسوف تنال نصيبا في السماء من أجرهم‏.‏ وإن كانوا عكس ذلك‏,‏ وضيعوا المال بعيش مسرف أو في ما لا يليق‏,‏ تكون قد خسرت كل شئ‏.‏ وعلي كل حال‏,‏ فالأمر المضمون‏,‏ هو أن تفعل خيرا للآخرين في حياتك مباشرة‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ كذلك ينبغي أن تعرف أن كل المال الذي لله‏,‏ وكل الخيرات التي منحك الله إياها‏,‏ أنت مجرد وكيل عليها لكي تستخدمها في الخير‏,‏ وسوف تقدم عنها حسابا أمام الله الذي سيقول لك هنا وفي الأبدية اعطني حساب وكالتك‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ واذكر دائما الحكمة التي تقول ما عاش من عاش لنفسه فقط فأنت تعيش يا أخي في مجتمع له حقوق عليك‏,‏ ولابد أن تقوم بواجبك‏.‏ فاكتنازك كل أموالك لنفسك‏,‏ دون أن تعطي منها لغيرك‏,‏ خاصة للمحتاجين منهم‏,‏ هو لون من الأنانية والالتفاف حول الذات‏,‏ لا أقبله لك‏,‏ ولا يجوز أن تقبله لنفسك‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ حسن أن يسعد الإنسان في حياته‏,‏ ولكن الأفضل من هذا‏,‏ أن يسعد غيره‏.‏ وبإسعاده للغير فسوف يشعر بسعادة أكثر وأسمي‏,‏ ولهذا الأمر فائدتان‏:‏ فالذي يسعد غيره من ماله له أجر في السماء وكل ما يدفعه يصير كنزا له في الأبدية‏.‏ وكأنه بهذا يحول المال الارضي الفاني الي ما يسمونها عملة صعبة أعني سمائية‏.‏ أما الفائدة الثانية‏,‏ فهي أن هؤلاء الذين يسعدهم سوف يدعون له بالخير‏,‏ ويصلون من أجله‏,‏ ويقبل الله صلواتهم لأنها من قلوبهم‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ نقطة أخري‏,‏ وهي أنك إن أنفقت جزءا من أموالك سوف يبارك الله الباقي‏,‏ وستجد أن مالك‏-‏ بالعطاء‏-‏ قد زاد ولم ينقص‏,‏ إذ قد دخلت البركة بما قدمته لغيرك من الخير‏,‏ وبخاصة في هذا العصر الذي انتشر فيه الغلاء وارتفعت الأسعار فيه بطريقة لا يحتملها الكثيرون‏,‏ وأعرف أن كل معونة مالية تقدمها لمحتاج‏,‏ لا ينساها لك الله‏,‏ بل إنه يعينك في حياتك كما أعنت غيرك‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ وتأكد تماما أن ماليتك الحقيقية ليست هي مجرد رصيدك في البنوك‏,‏ أو ما تزخر به خزائنك إنما رصيدك الحقيقي أمام الله هو عدد الذين اسعدتهم بمعوناتك لهم‏,‏ ومساهمتك في رفع الضيق عنهم‏,‏ تري كم هم؟ *

*‏**‏ أيضا من الكنوز التي لك في السماء‏,‏ ما أسهمت به في حل مشاكل الناس‏,‏ ومقدار جهدك في إراحة غيرك‏,‏ حاول اذن ان تريح غيرك علي قدر ما تستطيع‏,‏ من كل من سمح الله أن تقابلهم في طريق الحياة‏,‏ أو من يقصدونك ولهم عشم فيك أن تصنع معهم خيرا‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ لهذا فكل وظيفة تعمل فيها‏,‏ أو كل مسئولية تعهد إليك‏,‏ اتخذها بقدر استطاعتك مجالا لعمل الخير واراحة الناس حسب ما يسمح به اختصاصك‏,‏ وفي هذا اتذكر انني قلت ذات مرة ان الموظف النبيل يجد حلا لكل مشكلة تصل اليه‏,‏ اما الموظف المعقد فإنه يحاول ان يخلق مشكلة لكل حل‏,‏ فيعقد الامور حسب نوع نفسيته‏!‏ *

*وثق بأن سمعتك سوف تتبعك بعد ترك الوظيفة أو المسئولية‏,‏ ويصدر الناس أحكاما من جهتك يجمعون عليها‏,‏ فيحكمون علي شخصيتك حسب ما فعلته‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ اكنز لك ايضا حياة فاضلة‏,‏ فإن اعمالك ستتبعك وتقف امامك في يوم الدينونة الرهيب‏,‏ فياليت حياتك تكون كلها خيرا‏,‏ لك ولكل الناس‏.‏ وإن لم يكن لك ما تقدمه من مال للغير‏,‏ فعلي الاقل قدم لهم كلمة طيبة‏,‏ أو ابتسامة رقيقة‏,‏ او تشجيعا او مواساة‏,‏ وثق ان هذا كله سيكون مكنوزا لك في السماء‏.‏ 
‏*
***‏ هناك اشخاص كنزوا لهم في السماء مشروعات نافعة للبشرية كلها‏,‏ او قدموا من علمهم وسائل لعلاج المرضي او لتخفيف آلامهم‏,‏ او مشروعات تساعدهم علي العيش او بعض كتاب قدموا من انتاجهم الفكري ما يفيد الآخرين‏.‏ *

*‏**‏ ان كان الامر هكذا‏,‏ فماذا نقول اذن عن الذين يخافون ان يعطوا لئلا تنقص اموالهم‏,‏ وهم يريدونها ان تزيد وتنمو؟‏!‏ بل ماذا نقول عن الذين يكنزون لانفسهم اعمالا شريرة تكون سببا في هلاكهم أو طباعا رديئة لا يشاءون ان يغيروها؟ *

*‏**‏ اخيرا أحب ان اسألك‏,‏ ايها القارئ العزيز‏:‏ ماذا كنزت لنفسك في السماء؟ ما هو رصيدك فيها؟‏..‏ 
*

*منقوول*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> **‏ اكنز لك كنوزا في السماء‏,‏ لأن كل ما في الأرض هو فان لا يدوم‏,‏ وكل ما تقتنيه فيها‏,‏ لن تأخذه معك يوم تترك هذه الأرض مهما طال عمرك‏.‏ لذلك عليك أن تضع أمامك ميزانا يفرق بين الفانيات والباقيات‏:‏ما تأخذه معك‏,‏ وما تتركه لغيرك‏,‏ أردت أو لم ترد‏.‏



موضوع جميل اوى
ميرسى ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> ***‏ اخيرا أحب ان اسألك‏,‏ ايها القارئ العزيز‏:‏ ماذا كنزت لنفسك في السماء؟ ما هو رصيدك فيها؟‏..‏ *


سؤال رائع...

وموضوع اروع...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نورتو موضوعي احبائي
شكرااا لكم

بركة الرب معكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

* ان كان الامر هكذا‏,‏ فماذا نقول  اذن عن الذين يخافون ان يعطوا لئلا تنقص اموالهم‏,‏ وهم يريدونها ان تزيد  وتنمو؟‏!‏ بل ماذا نقول عن الذين يكنزون لانفسهم اعمالا شريرة تكون سببا في  هلاكهم أو طباعا رديئة لا يشاءون ان يغيروها؟ *

*‏**‏ اخيرا أحب ان اسألك‏,‏ ايها القارئ العزيز‏:‏ ماذا كنزت لنفسك في السماء؟ ما هو رصيدك فيها؟‏..‏ 


موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 *


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب يكون لينا كنوز فى السماء
رااائع جداااا

شكرا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اسعدني مروركم ​

شكرااا لكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

